# US AMPS VLX-200



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

US AMPS VLX-200 RUBY RED OLD SCHOOL FLORIDA BUILT! - eBay (item 300501787242 end time Dec-16-10 19:08:25 PST)

My item. PM with questions.


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

wow what a monster! Guessing those are 12" tiles that amp is around 42" long! Damn I want it just for its sheer size! Good luck with auction. Wish I had the cash.....


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually 46


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

6 hours left, its dirt cheap. Broken VLX-400's usually sell for 400. THIS ONE WORKS!


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

Wish I had some cash! I would even use that to build into a coffee table or a bar and would be a great piece just to display. GL


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks! 500 ONLY 10 MIN LEFT! IM LOSING MY SHIRT!


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

That sux...

I just sold something on ebay, and god damn they(eBay/Paypal) take a large cut out of the sale.  I am done with feeBay for now on.


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, im losing a lot on this amp. For all I know the guy might back out


----------

